# how to run regsvr32 for dll on DOS-Prompt?



## gilgalbiblewheel

I've read an online instructions on ASP files. But this part doesn't seem clear to me:



> As you might be knowing that in order to use a COM component on your computer ( or server ), you have to register it using regsvr32 command. So in order to use this component go to the DOS prompt and then move to the location of the directory where you have kept the search engine files. Now type the following command :
> 
> regsvr32 GetURL.dll
> And press enter. You will see a small window saying that component was successfully registered. That's it. Now you can use this component. Note, the ProgID of this component is Stardeveloper.GetURL.



http://www.stardeveloper.com/articles/display.html?article=2000051001&page=2

but his last reply in his forum is dated June 31 and before that March 31. So I need faster answers.

But how does it work? Going to DOS-Prompt, I get:

C:\WINDOWS>

I've typed all kinds of things starting with:

regsvr32 GetURL.dll

But the reply is:
Bad command or file name


----------



## Praetor

Eithert Copy the GetURL to C:\Windows\System32 or use the fullpath


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

will that do the trick for registering GetURL.dll?


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

how would I know if it's registered or not?


----------



## Praetor

> will that do the trick for registering GetURL.dll?


Try it! The answer is yes btw.



> how would I know if it's registered or not?


It will tell you


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

Ok so I pasted it in system32 but not within the drivers folder. How do I know if it's registered? Do you know ASP? I don't know it. But I'm reading it. 

Do I go to DOS-Prompt again?


----------



## Praetor

> Quote:
> how would I know if it's registered or not?
> It will tell you





> Do I go to DOS-Prompt again?


Ideally yeah although you could type in the command at the "run" window


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

I'm sorry I'm a bit slow to understand. My ASP folders are separate. doesn't GetURL.dll have to be with the ASP files? I've tried it on DOS-Prompt again by typing:

C:\WINDOWS>SYSTEM32\regsvr32 GetURL.dll

And the answer was:

Bad command or file name

again.


----------



## Praetor

1. Copy the GetURL.dll (henceforth known as "DLL" to save me typing) to C:\Windows\System32 ... it wont work unless its copied there

2. Type regsvr32 "DLL"

3. A msgbox will popup like the following:





4. A full step-by-step can be found here: http://www.stoneedge.com/support/regsvr32.html

5. You technically dont have to have the DLL in the System32 folder but sometimes people have difficulty getting it to work without it so I suggested that. _Technically_ all you need to do is type _regsvr <full path of the DLL>_ and that will work

6. This regsvr32 is for registering ActiveX-type controls to Windows -- not guaranteed to work any other way (i.e., if its not a control-DLL)


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

Thanks a lot "run" did the trick.


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

I have another question though. If I were to make ASP files for the internet, do I have to write a dll file or do I somehow link to GetURL.dll? (what is this file used for?)


----------



## Praetor

Glad I could help. I dont do Web Dev tho. Maybe you'll get more help in the Internet section


----------



## gilgalbiblewheel

ok


----------

